# Feeding waxworms



## farmchica22 (Sep 6, 2004)

Hello,

Now that my terribilis are rather large I'm trying to get them to eat waxworms as a diet change from the normal crickets or flies. Unfortunately they refuse to eat them...I'm assuming the worms don't make enough movement to grab the frogs' attention. Do I need to buy one of those vibrating food dishes or is there some other worm feeding technique that I'm not aware of?

Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated :wink: 

Thanks


----------



## nburns (May 3, 2005)

I am really surprised, my terrebilis eat wax worms up right away. How are you feeding them to the frogs? I usually try and drop the worms in the tank pretty close to the frogs. If you are putting the worms in a dish and placing it in the tank it maybe startling the frogs. So, I'd just drop one in close to a frog and see if they jump on it when it starts moving around.


----------



## Dancing frogs (Feb 20, 2004)

Grow you're own...they are usually much more active.
That way, you can also pick out tiny ones small enough to feed thumbnails as well.


----------



## Jesse (Sep 19, 2005)

*Sorry to hijack...*

Sorry to hijack your thread, but do you breed them dancingfrogs?

Thanks,
Jesse


----------



## farmchica22 (Sep 6, 2004)

Nburns,

I tried your method for quite some time...and I think its safe to say...my frogs are morons lol. I did have them in a dish, but the frogs did not seem scared of it seeing as how they insisted on sitting in it and squishing worms to their heart's content  . I will of course keep trying to get them to eat the worms, thank you very much for your input. Eventually I will get them trained I'm sure .


----------



## asydabass (Jul 12, 2005)

That's very strange. I feed ALL of my frogs waxworms, and they love them. The bicolors tear them up. Are you keeping the worms in the fridge? They need to be warm to show the movement.

I agree that you should also grow your own. They are a great supplement to any frogs diet.


----------



## Dancing frogs (Feb 20, 2004)

*Re: Sorry to hijack...*



Jesse said:


> Sorry to hijack your thread, but do you breed them dancingfrogs?
> 
> Thanks,
> Jesse


Yes, usually, but not right now...still recovering from the holidays :wink: .


----------

